# flax seed?



## lovecolours (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi I would like to know where can I get flax seed for fibre? And in original seeds? How do I consume it too?


----------



## srini (May 4, 2009)

Dear friend,Flax seeds are available in any of the indian grocerie shops. Please check with them.


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

We get ours in the health food dept of a local grocery/dept store. It's really cheap. Any health food store should carry it. For fibre, you can take it whole, but for the Omega 3 benefit, you should grind it up or buy it already ground. Our daughter sprinkles it in pancake batter. We use it in our morning fiber drink. It's also great in homemade bread or other baking projects.Suz


----------

